# Shell Storage



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Do the 6 or 12 slot duck decoys backs work for storing the duck shells?


----------



## slough (Oct 12, 2003)

Yes, 2 per slot fit just about like a glove. I assume you are talking GHG shells.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Would a goose decoy bag work better? I will be having around 4 dozen for this fall.


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

I do 2 dozen ghg shells belly to belly 2 per slot in a 12 slot ghg FB duck bag. Could probably do 3 dozen per bag but when you stack them back to belly you get paint rubbing. 4 dozen in a bag seems like it would be pretty cumbersome to carry if you have to pack in; unless you have a decoy cart?


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

I put about 40 in a 12 slot bag. I put the heads/stakes in another bag. Been doing it for 6 years. Small amout of rubbing but not much. I touch them up once every 5 years or so.

You just have to put all the feeders with their kind and the upright with their kind to make a good fit.


----------



## teamflightstoppersND (Feb 20, 2009)

Dont worry about the paint rubbing too much. I stack six at a time and the stacks side by side in a plastic bin. I make sure if any decoy is rubbing its the hens.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## tilley (Jul 28, 2011)

Hey bl
Good to see you're still around... thought you had disappeared there for a while.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

???????


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Works fine. FYI Dunns Sporting goods has FA brand goose and duck bags for $20..............

https://www.shopdunns.com/products/Clearance/497/1/


----------

